# Broken Chainsaw tooth



## Marquis (Oct 19, 2008)

I was cutting through a large 36"+ big toothed aspen yesterday, and hit a large piece of metal deep inside. Probably something that someone put in a long time ago. Anyway, sharpening my teeth today, and noticed an entire tooth is gone, broke right off. Chain is fine though. Anyone know of any problems running it like that, missing a tooth?


----------



## Mike Van (Oct 19, 2008)

I've run them that way, as long as there's no crack in the side strap down to the rivet. You might need a magnifying glass to look for any crack.


----------



## toddstreeservic (Oct 19, 2008)

I ripped 4 off my shiny 488 a week or so ago. I just think of it as a 16" skip tooth. Chain was too new to just scrap it. Why does it always happen to the newer ones?


----------



## PA Plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

toddstreeservic said:


> I ripped 4 off my shiny 488 a week or so ago. I just think of it as a 16" skip tooth. Chain was too new to just scrap it. Why does it always happen to the newer ones?



Don't know, but been there myself a few times. 
Either brand new or just freshly sharpened. 
Have never had it happen to an old cruddy chain.


----------



## Grace Tree (Oct 19, 2008)

We did a backyard maple that had a tree house and the kid used the rest of the tree for carpenter practice. I pulled all I could but missed a bunch and I have several 32" loops with as many as 4 teeth missing on one side. We still use them on low stump cuts or if there's fence or more nails buried. They still cut slow but OK. Kind of weird on the grinder.
Phil


----------



## Marquis (Oct 19, 2008)

Ok, thanks a bunch guys.# I know what you mean too about it being a new chain, it is fairly new, plus it's on my 36" bar, not cheap!#


----------



## motoroilmccall (Oct 19, 2008)

Take it to your dealer and have them replace that stretch of chain, it'll only cost a few bucks, and you won't have to worry about your chain being cracked and waiting to fail. If you've ever been hit with a busted chain you'll know why to have those bad teeth links replaced. I just don't chance it, stitches are a lot more expensive than a few bucks replacing chain links.


----------



## randyg (Oct 20, 2008)

Small Wood said:


> We did a backyard maple that had a tree house and the kid used the rest of the tree for carpenter practice. I pulled all I could but missed a bunch and I have several 32" loops with as many as 4 teeth missing on one side. We still use them on low stump cuts or if there's fence or more nails buried. They still cut slow but OK. Kind of weird on the grinder.
> Phil



If I find out it is or was a tree house tree, I just say no.


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 21, 2008)

Small Wood said:


> We did a backyard maple that had a tree house and the kid used the rest of the tree for carpenter practice. I pulled all I could but missed a bunch and I have several 32" loops with as many as 4 teeth missing on one side. We still use them on low stump cuts or if there's fence or more nails buried. They still cut slow but OK. Kind of weird on the grinder.
> Phil


I've had those trees, sometimes whole jobs where "Little Timmy" has straight up gone to town! Yep, that Timmy is a real PITA for sure.


----------



## capetrees (Oct 21, 2008)

I dulled and knocked off a few teeth on three 24" chains when I removed a 36"+ maple myself last spring. Three seperate places about two feet apart along the trunk and every time, near center, hit something metal. Cut it off at the base and about 8 feet up but what was in the middle is anyones guess to this day. Maybe an old sign post, old piece of rebar possibly used to hold up the tree when it was young, old chain left over an old branch. Resharpened the chains and have been fine since.


----------

